# Is an Ivy plant okay for a Riparium?



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

So I want to add a vine plant in my tank, even though the wandering Jews kinda look like vines, they cannot stay that way. and I want it to look more bushy. 

I bought this plant today for cheap and wondering this will work for a riparium?









It's an Ivy plant Hedera Helix. It says to keep the soil evenly moist. and soil Fertile well drained soil. If It will not work I might just add it in my Terrarium but I see that it can be harmful if eaten. If I do get a lizard living in there. 

this is what my tank looks like. I want to place it next to the wandering Jew in front. and will move the lucky bamboo in a different location.


----------



## Strawberry12 (Mar 6, 2015)

I have English Ivy in a riparium setup and it works very well.


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

oh good news. I will be placing it in the tank tomorrow. I always love the look of these plants. I was going to add more purples on top, but This one has that nice white to it.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

My one attempt with ivy failed (but I lost the whole batch-including what I did not put on the riparium) I've been meaning to try again but I'm really leaning towards a purple waffle heavy planted 20g long instead >.>


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

I test it out for ya and see how it looks. =) I love the vine look and want to form it around the bottom of the tank.


----------

